# I-Team: Conceal-carry gun owner crimes rare in Illinois



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/team-conceal-carry-gun-owner-113849828.html


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No real surprise there since its relatively rare in most states.......


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There is plenty of data that suggests that concealed handgun permit holders commit fewer crimes than police - a tiny fraction of 1%.

http://www.crimepreventionresearchc...y-Permit-Holders-Across-the-United-States.pdf


----------

